
The camel has two humps (working title) [pdf] - dibujante
http://www.eis.mdx.ac.uk/research/PhDArea/saeed/paper1.pdf
======
dibujante
Also read:
[https://pdfs.semanticscholar.org/855b/2366f09596a120ee486318...](https://pdfs.semanticscholar.org/855b/2366f09596a120ee48631896ad9bbf7f5cc7.pdf)

